# Wixom Stocker Fest 4/20/07



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This has to be one of the most disappointing years I can recall out there. Went out there tonight (nice night) and was shocked at the lack of fishermen. I was soon to find out why. I saw a few large fish.... but they were dead in the bottom of the river. Then there was the rest of the fish. Small trout many in the 5-6" range. Schools of them but not too much fun to catch. Why would the DNR do this? These fish can't legally be kept as they are undersize and they won't make it through the summer for the most part. Seems like a major waste of money. I did spook one very large fish on my way out in the dark so there are a few still worth fishing for.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Have the fish moved downstream to more desirable locales because of what looks like some higher water levels??? I ask you because I respect your opinion and your know-how when it comes to that stream...


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Steve said:


> Why would the DNR do this?


Why is the never ending question with those guys. Those fingerlings are gonna burn up in about 6-8 weeks. They claim funding is at an all time low and then they waste a resource..........somebody help me out on this cause it doesnt make any sense!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> This has to be one of the most disappointing years I can recall out there. Went out there tonight (nice night) and was shocked at the lack of fishermen. I was soon to find out why. I saw a few large fish.... but they were dead in the bottom of the river. Then there was the rest of the fish. Small trout many in the 5-6" range. Schools of them but not too much fun to catch. Why would the DNR do this? These fish can't legally be kept as they are undersize and they won't make it through the summer for the most part. Seems like a major waste of money. I did spook one very large fish on my way out in the dark so there are a few still worth fishing for.


Here's my take on the Huron situation.

The larger fish have a difficult time adjusting to the low oxygen levels compared to the pens they come from. After the first couple of days they become very lethargic and many die. They do seem to fare better in the chutes below the dam, which has good current and oxygen. (that's why I'm a firm believer in that theory)

The total lack of "mid-sized" fish, which in previous years made up the bulk of the catch, makes fishing it almost non-existant. I've heard of a few reports of guys running into the school of 6-8" fish, but they are very concentrated and didn't disburse.

Paul and I walked a huge stretch of Middle Ground on Monday. Those are the areas that have produced consistantly over the last 20-some years and only spotted a few of the larger ones (with tombstones in their eyes)

Gone are the years of 20 fish days and stepping into the river while schools of 30 fish run for cover. This is the second year in a row where the fishing has been marginal, although this year takes the cake. I'm not sure why our DNR took it upon themselves to stock it like they did. It will become very interesting after opening day. I wonder if a good portion of the fish are in the holes down by the beach and below.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

It does seem like a waste but does anyone know if the money the DNR spends is "earmarked"? Meaning,, the money is there for that reason,, and that reason only. Even though they might know it's a waste,, they can't just arbitrarly say,,, " hey, let's use this money for something more important". Anyone know how this works?


----------



## Whitewater (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't agree more here. Was out there yesterday for the first time this year. In years past, I usually made it out twice a week. 

Long sections of the river just barren. Areas that I remember 3 years ago was just steaming with trout. 

Yesterday I did pretty well despite this issue. Landed 2 nice bows and one major brown that gave me the greatest fight of the day. 

The dam area wasn't even that crowed with fish like past years.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Some of the fish I saw were no larger than fingerling size. I saw a blue heron all evening. I guess are tax dollars are going to feed the birds. I have to wonder if there was some kind of mistake when the hatchery pickup was made.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

I've been out quite a bit...I haven't caught anything of value in about a week. I've got into the little ones on a dry fly, but after a few, you're ready to move on. This has been a poor year, lots of dead or half dead fish, very few middle sized fish and few fisherman.


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

If there just gonna die anyway they should just lift the catch and release policy and just let us keep the fish we catch, better they go on the grill or frying pan than to just waste and let em die.


----------



## Whitewater (Apr 21, 2007)

I couldn't agree more, especially when you catch a nice fish that, sadly, has been fought many times in the last few days and your fight just took the last bit of life out of him. You follow all of the proper procedure for handling him, keeping him in the water, and releasing him slowly, but a minute later he turns belly up and dies. Floating down stream.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

hmm. could we cook those lil fingerlings like smelt???????? yummmm


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, not the fingerlings but if I catch a nice Brooky or a good size rainbow or something why can't I keep it I pay for my license and if its just gonna die in a few weeks anyway I should be able to keep it and eat it or get it mounted for my wall instead of it rotting and making the water nasty.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I read somewhere that there were major problems at the hatchery and the trout did not have enough time to reach legal size. If I remember correctly it was a viral issue and it was either stock the small ones or greatly reduce the number of stocked fish.


----------



## fishboy1 (Feb 14, 2007)

I know of someone who went out this weekend and did some nice numbers on the those punched in faced trout with little nipples for fins. Get out and fish ladies and gents they are there. My informant made no mention of small fish, actually got a few close to the teens! Have fun! This is no pun intended of any matter.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

More and more, this whole Wixom thing is losing its appeal to me. The fish are sick, half dead, and/or starving. The River of Death.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

either that virus or it could be that they needed to rear more trout this year and hence why they didnt grow so big. the hatcheries can only grow so many at minimum length, anymore and size will suffer because of the lack of room.


----------



## Fish Manager (Jan 17, 2006)

hooknem said:


> More and more, this whole Wixom thing is losing its appeal to me. The fish are sick, half dead, and/or starving. The River of Death.


Well - I just caught up with this note string and it seems like you guys are getting a bit frustrated with the old DNR - so let me respond....because I AM THE FISHERIES SUPERVISOR for SE Michigan - and I MADE THE DECISION to stock what we stocked in Proud Lake Rec Area this year. First - this fishery is at the mercy of how many excess broodstock browns and rainbows we have in our hatchery system on any given year. Like any production operation (cows, chickens, fish, etc) we keep enough breeders around to make sure we have enough for the production we need - then we cull out the older or excess ones so as not to feed them for another year in the operation, while still keeping enough around for next year's operation. In the past decade, that has been pretty consistent and we have been able to stock 2500 to 3000 large rainbows and browns in the three mile stretch of the Huron in the Proud Lake Rec Areal. However, we have been battling some pretty serious disease issues in our hatchery system and lost some broodstock this year. Also, we are trying to get away from one stock (too domesticated) and go to a wilder stock (Sturgeon River strain) of browns. So, we just didn't have as many large fish this year. If you stopped by the Park Office you could have picked up an information sheet on this whole thing...but basically, this was what we had available this year for the Huron: 600 Brn T ave. size: 20-26 inches; 100 Rainbow Trout ave. 25 inches; 400 Rainbow Trout ave 13 inches. That is only 1,100 fish - only about 1/2 to 1/3 of what we usually have. The only thing left available were some yearling Eagle Lake Strain rainbow trout. Knowing that catching SOMETHING is often better than catching nothing, AND knowing that there are some beginning fly fishing classes held at this site (by the Michigan Fly Fishing Club) I opted to nab 2,500 of these small rainbows to fill in the gap. I consulted with the park managers, and with the Michigan Fly Fishing Club to see if this was going to cause undue heartburn and all thought it would be fine. We also got some information sheets to the park personnel as well. Yes - I could have stocked these in some inland lakes where they were originally destined to go....increased 2 plants of 10,000 by 1,250 more....to realize a return in those lakes of maybe 10%....but we know the fish in the Huron are caught, on average, nearly 4 times each! So some of those smaller (not so smart) trout might offer some youngsters their first trout catch ever....it might hook them into a fishing future that you all enjoy. Let's not be so presumptious as to forget where we came from. I'll wager that almost all of you grew up fishing with worms and have killed your share of small trout...on your way to becoming an expert as you looked for more challenge in your sport. I could go on with philosophy....but just want you all to know that some thought went into this decision. We, as managers of the natural resources of this state, just don't shoot from the hip. 
Now - let's get constructive. We may be facing a very similar situation next year with the numbers of large brooders available. I will not know the inventory until it is taken very close to stocking time next spring....but the hatchery guys are trying to save money...YOUR LICENSE MONEY...and are trying to cut the high cost of keeping too many excess broodstock fish in the hatchery....and they are pretty sure that we will be down next year. So, we may resort to having some clubs step up and buy some large trout from a private fish farm operation. Not sure what else to do, unless we repeat what we did this year. 
PS - it's NOT your tax money that we use for fish management - it's funding from the Fish and Game Fund - which is from fishing and hunting licenses and federal excise taxes on fishing and hunting gear. FYI


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, then how come they are tripling the cost of our licenses this yr from what I have been hearing.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks for stepping up and giving us an explanation.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Fish Manager said:


> The only thing left available were some yearling Eagle Lake Strain rainbow trout. Knowing that catching SOMETHING is often better than catching nothing, AND knowing that there are some beginning fly fishing classes held at this site (by the Michigan Fly Fishing Club) I opted to nab 2,500 of these small rainbows to fill in the gap. I consulted with the park managers, and with the Michigan Fly Fishing Club to see if this was going to cause undue heartburn and all thought it would be fine. We also got some information sheets to the park personnel as well. Yes - I could have stocked these in some inland lakes where they were originally destined to go....increased 2 plants of 10,000 by 1,250 more....to realize a return in those lakes of maybe 10%....but we know the fish in the Huron are caught, on average, nearly 4 times each! So some of those smaller (not so smart) trout might offer some youngsters their first trout catch ever....it might hook them into a fishing future that you all enjoy. Let's not be so presumptious as to forget where we came from. I'll wager that almost all of you grew up fishing with worms and have killed your share of small trout...on your way to becoming an expert as you looked for more challenge in your sport. I could go on with philosophy....but just want you all to know that some thought went into this decision. We, as managers of the natural resources of this state, just don't shoot from the hip.


I do appreciate the explanation, but feel a need to confront the so-called "Fishing Clubs" for such a short-sighted approach to stocking 2500 yearlings that will face a certain death prior to reaching keeper status. Sounds like another "special interest group" shell game. 

Since you described the health issues within our hatchery for the next few seasons, one would think that the stockings would be utilized to a higher standard in order to maximize the limited resource, not just dump them in the Huron where there's no chance of carry-over, regardless if they're caught 10 times.


----------



## Fish Manager (Jan 17, 2006)

Shoeman...not sure I was clear about the clubs helping out. I do NOT propose that the clubs buy small fish for this project next year. They would get the largest available fish from private fish farms. One year, about 7 or 8 years ago, we actually found out that the Proud Lake plant was going to be well below typical numbers (like this year) and we approached the Parks Divison for help. They used a small, special recreational grant to purchase some 13" rainbows (about 1,000 as memory serves) from a private fish farm up north. These would have to come from a certified, disease free facility (free of VHS, whirling disease and several other diseases). 
The whole program at Proud Lake Rec started about 30 years ago when a club offered to buy fish and stock them for an early season fishery. It was actually done that way for a while. Some issues arose and the broodstock in hatcheries became available - so it was a much cleaner operation to use excess broodstock from the state. This has been fairly consistant over the years, but like any operation where you are dealing with live critters - sometimes there are unforseen losses. We heard nothing but GREAT reviews for this program over the last several years - but obviously, this year was not so great. The decision to stock some small fish was misunderstood by some, and at worst angered some anglers. I had hoped that the word was getting out as to why this was done - but not everyone got the message....or disagrees with the practice. 
Another bent....we have to fight for this program every year....because it is not the policy of Fisheries Division to stock legal-sized fish. In fact, Proud Lake Rec and Spring Mill Pond (Island Rec Area) are the ONLY two places where this is done. It would be much easier for the hatcheries (Oden and Harrietta - NW Lower Mich) to take any excess broodstock to Lake Michigan or Higgen's Lake or some other water close to the hatchery. But then, the Huron River would just be another coolwater stream in SE Michigan in April and May.....some rock bass, bluegills, pike...a few smallmouth..... 
I'd like to stay constructive and positive regarding this fishery. It has had many, many more years of success than failure.


----------



## Fish Manager (Jan 17, 2006)

BMONEY1978 - The new legislative bills for fishing and hunting licenses have just been introduced. Senate Bill 406 calls for a gradual increase in the fishing license over a 6 year period: 25% per year for four years and 5% in years 5 and 6 to counter inflation. There are several other features....Senior licenses will stay as is for two years...then go up by 5 % for the next 4 years. At the end of year 6 the seniors will still be getting a 40% discount from the regular cost of a license. There are more particulars....but I just wanted you to know that it sure doesn't look like the licenes will "triple in cost".


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks FM for clearing it all up for everyone.
It's a little easier to take knowing the reasoning behind the little ones.
I've been fishing it for over 20 years now and have had some great times there in the past with the kids and hope to have some more in the future.

thanks
Mattt


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Fish Manager,
Thanks for the information. I've been going out there for a long time. I would be more than willing to donate to help the cause. If it comes to that, let us know who we have to get ahold of. 
Chris


----------

